# Qual der Wahl



## bergwerkfee (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, mittlerweile beginne ich echt durchzudrehen. Zur Zeit dreht sich bei mir sehr zum Leid meines Freundes nur noch alles um Rahmen. Schwanke zur Zeit zwischen dem Rotwild RFC 02 und dem Pfadfinder. Beim Rotwild stört mich, das es ein Eingelenker ist, dafür fasziniert mich die Verarbeitung, der riesige Federweg, der integrierte Steuersatz und die ferstellbare Dämpferaufnahme sowie die innenverlegte Züge, beim Bergwerk stört mich eigentlich nur, das es noch keinen integrierten Steuersatz hat. Auch weiss ich nicht, ob es den Rahmen mit den neuen Dämpern gibt( 5th Element, PPD, Brain). Wer hilft mir zur Entscheidungsfindung und wer hat das Pfadfinder in einer anderen Farbe? Ciao, die Fee


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2003)

Also integrierte Steuersätze sind IMO ein Nachteil.

Der Pfadfinder kommt auf Wunsch mit einem Manitou Swinger, also mit der neuen SPV Technik.

Das mit der Farbe dürfte schwierig sein. So viele Pfadfinder wird´s ja noch nicht geben. Aber zum Glück gibt´s Adobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfee (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, wieso Nachteil? Dass muss MANN Frau erklären. Ich find's auf jeden Fall superschön. Aber was ist mit den Vorteilen des Viergelenkers? Zur Zeit werden die Eingelenker ganz schön runter gemacht. Super die Farbe, so könnte ich mir meins vorstellen. Danke, vielleicht wirds ja was. Die Fee


----------



## AnthonyXIV (19. Oktober 2003)

@  bergwerkfee, 

zum Thema Eingelenker oder Viergelenker gabs in diesem Forum schon ne ganze Menge Diskussionen. Schau doch da bitte nach. 
Bergwerk bietet mit Absicht KEINE integrierten Steuersätze an, denn (und das bestätigt Dir jeder gute Bikehändler) damit hat man(n) + frau nur Probleme! 
Der Pfadfinder wird bei uns derzeit geschweißt, so daß noch keiner ausgeliefert wurde. Du kansst ihn aber in jeder Wunschfarbe bekommen.   

Tyrolens hat ja schon was gebastelt...  

 Vielleicht kannst Du eine Variante in "dunkelrot" und eine in "british racing green" erstellen? Das wären die Farben, die mir gefallen würden!  
Danke schonmal an dieser Stelle! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2003)

Also zur Diskussion Eingelenker vs. Viergelenker kann dieser thread hilfreich sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62847&highlight=viergelenker


Integrierte Steuersätze müssen irrsinnig genau eingepaßt werden und das ist nicht immer so einfach möglich. 


Anbei ein Pfadfinder in Rot,


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2003)

...und einer in Grün.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2003)

...und ein etwas helleres Grün...


----------



## bergwerkfee (19. Oktober 2003)

Danke für den Tip, aber so hilfreich war es nun auch wieder nicht. Ich werde mir morgen bei meinem Händler mal das Faunus anschauen, zumindest sieht man da schon mal die Rohrdurchmessser und so, aus dem Bauch raus bin ich schon überzeugt. Aber gibt es denn bei den neuen Dämpfersystemen wirklich noch Unterschiede, ob Ein- oder Viergelenker? Ciao, die Fee


----------



## carloz (20. Oktober 2003)

@Bergwerkfee:

Servus,
bei welchem Händler kaufst  du denn ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bergwerkfee (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi, bei Strässer in Lebach, wenns um Bergwerk geht und bei Scheid in Thalexweiler, wenns um Storck und Rotwild geht. Ciao, die Fee


----------



## carloz (20. Oktober 2003)

@bergwerkfee:

Gut,

beim Paul hab ich mein Mercury auch gekauft  Sehr feiner Laden.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (21. Oktober 2003)

Scheint wohl Saarlands einzigster Bergwerk-Händler zu sein, meins is auch von ihm.  Ich find den laden übrigends echt super, wenns auch manchmal etwas länger dauert. gute Preise und ein sehr fachkundiger Monteur. Außerdem halten die laufräder, die Paul selbst gespeicht hat echt was aus  

@bergwerkfee: lies dir mal den Beitrag zu den Impressionen 
durch! was hälste denn von nem treffen der Saarländischen Bergwerk-fraktion? Ich hoffe du bist dabei  
Zumal du bestimmt bald ein weiteres Bergwerk fahren wirst    

MFG
Chris


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. November 2003)

@ Tyrolens

Hallo auch an alle Bergwerkfahrer auch wenns Saarländer sind 

Könntest Du mir mal das Faunus LSD in Türkisgrün (YETI)zeichnen?
Oder wie kann ich sowas selbst machen ??
Würde mich auf ne Antwort freuen. 

Gruß aus der schönen Pfalz, da wo sie am schönsten ist


----------



## carloz (18. November 2003)

@Rock:

Geht mit Photoshop recht einfach. 
Meinste so?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. November 2003)

@ carloz


Super !!!

Danke sieht verdammt gut aus so.
Yeti-Türkis ist ne geile Farbe für nen Bikerahmen find ich.

Jetzt noch ein vernünftiges Logo fürs Steuerrohr und das absoluter Kultbike ist fertig !!!

Gruß aus dem Rockland


----------



## chris84 (18. November 2003)

Yeti Türkis? hat das net verdammt viel ähnlichkeit mit dem Electricblue von Bergwerk??
sieht ja ganz nett aus, aber mir gefällt schwarz-silber immer noch am besten. das Orange Teamfarbe gefiel mir auch ganz gut. 
meins hat übrigends vorne noch das einfach alte Bergwerk logo aufm Steuerrohr   könnte etwas größer sein, auffälliger  

@ carloz: ich warte noch immer auf das perfekte Wetter, vielleicht finded sich ja doch noch der eine oder andere der mitkommt!  

MFG
chris


----------



## Nomercy (18. November 2003)

@all

Die gezeigten Farben machen ja alle was her. Und produziert werden die Bilder in einer geeigneten Grafikbearbeitung ala Photoshop? Und wie würde es weitergehen, wenn man so eine Farbe auf seinem Bike haben will, einfach das Bild an Bergwerk mailen? Beeindruckend.


Persönlich bin ich ja auch ein Freund des "*Schwarzen*", aber ich habe die Vermutung, wenns mal so richtig schmutzig wird (das soll ja bei aller Schönheit vorkommen  ), daß dann ein (ganz) schwarzes Teil irgendwie nicht mehr so schön bergwerk-markant aussieht. Da mir persönlich Blautöne ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen, ist also - ob schmutzig oder sauber - das "*Electric-Ice-Blue  * " mit seinen tollen Kontrasten mein Favorit. Aber je mehr man davon sieht, desto mehr "Überschrift" hat man. Die Qual der Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. November 2003)

@nomercy und alle Bergwerk Biker

In Deutschland sind die Lackfarben nach einer RAL-Farbskala genormt.
Das heißt jede Farbe ist über eine NR z.B.  RAL 7005 definiert.
Das heißt man kann theoretisch jede RAL Farbe bepulvern.
Der Haken ist die Mindestabnahmemenge der Lackiererei von dem Farbenhersteller. Deswegen auch der Mehrpreis einiger Bikeanbieter die dies als Option anbieten.
Auch bei BERGWERK kann ich mir jede Farbe bestellen oder wie ich jetzt vorhabe umlackieren lassen.
Wie gefällt Euch dieses Türkis ???

Typ 1: Jeder Baumarkt hat Buntlacke in seinem Sortiment. Somit auch die RAL-Farbskala.
Typ 2: Im Medienbereich(Werbe.Druck) gibt es eine HKS-Farbtabelle die allerdings nicht deckend zur RAL ist.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Nomercy (18. November 2003)

@Rocklandbiker
Danke für die Info zur RAL-Farbskala, das war auch die einzig schlüssige Variante, so ein "buntes" Thema reproduzierbar umzusetzen. Also ich finde das Türkis in jedem Fall Klasse, das Bike wäre ein richtiger Hingucker. Und das auch noch nach einer Brockenabfahrt.


----------



## Lumix (19. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein Tipp aus dem Lipperland

==> RAL-Farben online

http://www.virtuallyaudio.ch/publikationen/RAL_farbtabelle/ral_farbtabelle.htm

http://www.wagner-sicherheit.de/ral.htm

http://www.wertheim.at/deutsch/Produkte/lackierung.htm

.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. November 2003)

@lumix und alle Bergwerkbiker

Vorsicht bei der Farbwahl per PC.
Jeder Monitor ist in der Farbwiedergabe wegen der RGB-Auflösung usw. verschieden eingestellt.
Aber trotzdem zur ersten Orientierung eine gute Idee !!
Danke


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. November 2003)

@carloz

Könntest Du mir das FAUNUS LSD nochmals in bordeuxrot (Weinrot, dormantrot-matt) nachzeichnen !!
Wäre toll !!
Danke im Voraus !!!!!!!!!
Bin in der Entscheidungsphase welche Farbe am besten passt. Im Moment tendiere ich zu türkis.

Wobei mir die Votec Farbe (Dormatrot-matt) auch richtig gut gefällt.
"Die Qual der Wahl"


----------



## carloz (20. November 2003)

@Rockland:

ALoah,

dazu benötige ich ein Bild, auf dem das rot vorhanden ist. Haste sowas da ?
Dann kann ich das machen 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (20. November 2003)

@ carloz

wenn du schon dabei bist - mich würde tigerfell interessieren und so ne schlangenhaut oder echse oderso - du weisssstttttt schonnn - abgefahrn halt


----------



## carloz (20. November 2003)

@Kloß:

So ?


----------



## carloz (20. November 2003)

Oder vielleicht die Alpen-Edition ?


----------



## Brägel (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von carloz _
> *Oder vielleicht die Alpen-Edition ? *



also das hat ja wirklich was Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (20. November 2003)

Die Alpen-Edition mit ihrem Kuhfell Faunus, das würde ja der absolute Renner werden.

@carloz: Frage doch mal den Anthony, ob sie noch einen Creativ Art Director brauchen, das wäre Deine Stelle. Eine Carloz-Edition hätte es ja schon fast gegeben...

@anthony: Der Bergwerk-Katalog ist angekommen (wir hatten Mail-Kontakt). Danke.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. November 2003)

@carloz

Habe leider kein Bild aber auf dem Link http://www.virtuallyaudio.ch/publikationen/RAL_farbtabelle/ral_farbtabelle.htm das Oxidrot RAL-3009 kommt ganz gut hin.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. November 2003)

@carloz

Unglaublich, aber saustark die Ediotion mit dem Kuhfell.
Gabs da nicht auch mal einen Sattel in diesem Look ??

Was wir hier machen ist ja schon fast Marketing ? oder ?


----------



## carloz (21. November 2003)

Danke fürs Lob 

Erm, ich hab das mit dem Weinrot ma versucht... so in etwa ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. November 2003)

@carloz


Herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühe !

Gruß R.K. Rocklandbiker


----------

